# My smallest cory cat



## Redwings (Dec 22, 2009)

When I had them in my 10 gallon they would spread all over but once I added them to my 75g they are schooling now and the smallest one is never with the group. Is it because he's the runt or what?


----------



## chamfishlvr (Jan 22, 2010)

hmmmm thats a tough one. I'm pretty sure they might be doing that because they're in a new environment, and the littlest one might not be accepted by the other ones, or he's just a lone wolf. I have a 20 gal. and I've had up to 4 corys at a time, and they somewhat school. The only thing bad that ever happened to them was one killed the other and started to eat it, but that's unlikely.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Redwings said:


> When I had them in my 10 gallon they would spread all over but once I added them to my 75g they are schooling now and the smallest one is never with the group. Is it because he's the runt or what?


Typically the older cories are more likely schoal (not school) with other cories of the same species. I find that the younger ones tend to break away from their schoaling group more often than the older ones, especially during feeding time.


----------

